# CHINESE BOWS JUNXING M122



## Al-khatib (Nov 22, 2020)

Dear archers I have a question I ordered a compound bow from China after reading and seeing some reviews online about it it's the junxing M122 axle to axle 29.5 hunting bow draw weight 40 to 70 any one has experience with it?


----------



## meixiansheng9 (Oct 15, 2020)

中国制造的垃圾

通过我的 SM-N9500 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## Daver36 (Feb 2, 2018)

Time will tell. If I had to guess, you'll have string stretch/creep issues and long term bearings/wear items will probably go sooner than name brand bows. I wouldn't put alot of faith in the 340 ibo rating either.
But in they end, shoot it, and if you're happy with it, that's what matters.

My kids have a chinese knock off of a honda dirt bike. Is it as good as a honda? Not even close. It wouldn't hold up to real abuse of a dirt bike track/event, and I have to adjust things that come loose somewhat often. But for what we use it for, it works just fine.


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

Weitpperyouereyoutteti


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

OOPs. I guess you've already taken the plunge and bought it so you'll have to come back and tell us how it went. The bow looks like it has taken a bit from Bowtech with the Binary cam and several companies use the shoot through riser. Make sure you get string and cable lengths so you are ready to replace them if they break or wear prematurely. Good luck with it.


----------



## Al-khatib (Nov 22, 2020)

Daver36 said:


> Time will tell. If I had to guess, you'll have string stretch/creep issues and long term bearings/wear items will probably go sooner than name brand bows. I wouldn't put alot of faith in the 340 ibo rating either.
> But in they end, shoot it, and if you're happy with it, that's what matters.
> 
> My kids have a chinese knock off of a honda dirt bike. Is it as good as a honda? Not even close. It wouldn't hold up to real abuse of a dirt bike track/event, and I have to adjust things that come loose somewhat often. But for what we use it for, it works just fine.


Thanks man for replying and ya ALL THE REVIEWS I saw which are not many online says 340 f/s is exaggerated but I just hope it's gateway bow for me into archery if I like it... Will move up to the hoyts and Matthew's or so...


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

Rarely do you ever see a hunting bow with a "shoot thru" riser.


----------



## Al-khatib (Nov 22, 2020)

Ya why is that what is the disadvantage of having a shoot thru riser for a hunting bow???


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Al-khatib said:


> Ya why is that what is the disadvantage of having a shoot thru riser for a hunting bow???


The disadvantage is the broadhead on a hunting shaft. The arrow must be put "through" the riser on the rest, not from the open side. Going through from the back puts very sharp edges in proximity with the strings and cables, plus you risk a cut or ding in the riser and dulling an edge. If you go in from the front you need more room and 3 hands. They're just trying to get more sold. Good luck


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't have any experience with that exact bow.... my buddy bought 2 Junxing M1s. One for him and one for his daughter.... 

Her bow shoots pretty good. It has a weird sound to it and it's loud (even at 33#) but she shoots pretty good with it and it holds a tune.

His bow at 68# came out of time constantly with the factory strings. It seemed like he was here every 2-3 weeks to get re-tuned. I replaced the strings with a set of 60X and he hasn't had an issue in months. I think his IBO is 320 and there is NO WAY that thing is even close. Again... now that it's been upgraded with quality strings, it doesn't shoot bad.


----------



## Al-khatib (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks man for the insight


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

b-a-maniak said:


> The disadvantage is the broadhead on a hunting shaft. The arrow must be put "through" the riser on the rest, not from the open side....


It looks like you never had a shot through riser bow in your hands and you just picked up somebody's story...
You load the arrow from front holding it right behind the tip and pulling it back towards you.


----------

